# Treated Water can cause Diarrhea



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My husband is providing this Information via the FDA and EPA as he has worked in a Water Treatment Plant for the last 25 years and it is weekly communication with them constantly.fluoride is added to toothpaste or drinking water to help prevent dental decay. However, exposure to higher levels of fluoride may harm your health. Skeletal fluorosis can be caused by drinking very large amounts of fluorides. This disease only occurs after long-term exposures and can cause denser bones, joint pain, and a limited range of joint movement. In the most severe cases, the spine is completely rigid. Skeletal fluorosis is extremely rare in the United States; it has occurred in some people consuming greater than 30 times the amount of fluoride typically found in fluoridated water. It is more common in places where people do not get proper nutrition. At fluoride levels 5 times greater than levels typically found in fluoridated water, fluoride can result in denser bones. However, these bones are often more brittle or fragile than normal bone and there is an increased risk of older men and women breaking a bone. Some studies have also found a higher risk of bone fractures in older men and women at fluoride levels typically found in fluoridated water. If you drink large amounts of fluoride at one time, it can cause stomachaches, vomiting, and diarrhea. Extremely large amounts can cause death by affecting your heart.Next I will provide the Dangers of Chlorine in your Tap water.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

"Chlorinated water contains chemical compounds called trihalomethanes which are carcinogens resulting from the combination of chlorine with compounds in water. These chemicals, also known as organochlorides, do not degrade very well and are generally stored in the fatty tissues of the body (breast, other fatty areas, mother's milk, blood and semen). Organochlorides can cause mutations by altering DNA, suppress immune system function and interfere with the natural controls of cell growth."Chlorine has been documented to aggravate asthma, especially in those children who make use of chlorinated swimming pools. Several studies also link chlorine and chlorinated by-products to a greater incidence of bladder, breast and bowel cancer as well as malignant melanoma. One study even links the use of chlorinated tap water to congenital cardiac anomalies


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

The Dangers of Drinking treated water are quite serious.I personally live up in the mountains by Mt.Rainier and we have a private water well.There are No additives to our water supply as it comes from and under ground glacier lake.Since my husband has worked in a water treatment plant for 25 years , he is able to take a sample of our water to the treatment plant every 6 months for testing , and it is some of the purest water for drinking available.Very little mineral traces in it at all.Your Tap water could partially be behind some of your IBS issue's He stated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately drinking completely untreated water that often does from time to time have bacteria in it that cause GI infections isn't any safer. GI infections will trigger IBS in people that never had it before.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Most communities with "city water" distribute their water testing results annually. If your community doesn't.. you can probably obtain a copy of the water analysis upon request.If however one has well water upon your own property .. any testing of the well water is your own repsonsibilty. I think one would be well served to have your well water (especially if one has a septic system on the property as well) sent for analysis so to ensure that there isn't any contamination from the septic system or other contaminate sources. It is well worth the cost.We used to have a member here who suffered from IBS D. And it puzzled her as to why it would more or less go completely away while she was on vacation. She had a well water system as well as septic system on her property at home. It finally dawned on her that she was drinking only bottled water on vacation... so she decided to have her well water tested. And sure enough.. it was determined that her septic system was contaminating her well water. Until the problem was corrected she continued to only use bottled water for drinking ... & no more IBS D.So people with wells... it is worth the money to have your water analyzed.All the bestBQ


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I did state that our water is tested frequently at the lab and state lab.No Problems at all.We do have a filter we can use and still No Problems.For those with a water well and a septic , NEVER have them any where near being close to each other.They need to be atleast 300 feet apart.In the 17 years we have lived by Mt.Rainier , this is some of the most purest water the lab said they had seen , probably because it is under ground glacier water.No Impuritys at all.I just wanted to bring this to your attention , your water might be behind some of the problems.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

The above information that I provided was just a tiny snip-it of information from Thousands of Pages of FDA and EPA doccuments.I just weeded thru them and provided information that You might find interesting.Yes Water Treatment plants are required by Law to produce reports all the time.The fact still remains , These Can cause Health problems for many people.And diarrhea issue's are possible. As stated in the doccuments above.It was just a Heads Up Notice.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I called my husband at work and asked him to send information on under ground Glacier Water .Deep Under Ground Glacier water is generally safer than surface water for drinking because of the filtration and natural purification processes that takes place.Generally, Glacier water is not easily contaminated as surface water supplys.So it does sound like it is a Very safe water source in MY Opinion.In 17 years mine has had No Contamination or Impurities of any kind.I'll provide more information when he sends it on to me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glenda the risks of OVER-flouridated water have been known for _quite_ some time and most water treatment facilities adhere to suggested safer levels in this day & age.As for the trihalomethanes etc.... this article here should allay any fears anyone may have about health risks within our treated drinking water.http://www.americanretiredpersons.com/Insu...es/watrdata.htmI seriously doubt there are many folks here with IBS D because their water is "treated". I would venture a guess that some may be here because of the ingestion of UNtreated water.So thanks for the heads up however I think the chances of anyone having IBS from treated water are neglible.I'm glad you have good water.BQ


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Great info Glenda.I have well water and had it tested to find a few things that increase digestive distress. I swithced to distilled water and my mild cramping went away in less than 2 weeks.This link can help people find what is in their water.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=97874


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Again , this was a Heads Up Notice Only.Yes it CAN cause these problems for SOME people .With my husband doing this for 25 years , I think he is pretty damn reliable at what he Knows is accurate information about water treatment and what it will and won't do. He has over 30,000 hours of class school training all over the world for being able to do this. He is also a chemist.This may not occure in everyone , but the EPA and the FDA have evidence to prove that it has done this for some.Don't dismiss this and shove it under the rug , that could be an error.No one is saying on't Drink you tap water , just be aware of the "potentials" with it.With luck , you won't have problems.Yes I am damn glad I have Pure Glacier water to drink. I am glad there have never been impuritys in it in 17 years.Happy Drinking*


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

PatMan , where do you live and how deep is your well ?For myself , with living in high mountain elevations by Mt.Rainier , I am located over a Huge Deep Under Ground Glacier.These go many hundreds of feet, to thousands of feet deep. The water supply is virtually endless.To hit our glacier water we went over 400 feet.With this water being some of the purest water around , No one in my tiny mountain community has ever had hany problems relating to the water supply off this under ground glacier.I am sure some water wells do get contaminated and cause gastric distress. Because many are located pretty close to the surface and you get seepage into the ground from all sorts of things.But when your water source is a deep glacier like mine is , it gets pretty hard to contaminate it in any form as I showed above.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

I just drink distilled water or vapor distilled. Havn't drank well water or any other kind in years. I cant stand the taste of other water. distilled water is suppose to be really good for u.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I suspect we have some flouride in our water supply; but I have eliminated it in my dental products and do not get the treatment at the dentist. So far, my teeth and gums have held up better with tea tree toothpaste than they ever did with Crest or Colegate. I am delighted that you have that glacial water, Glenda. I wish I had it as well; but this is the best I can do, under the circumstances of being alive during this time.Mark


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Glenda said:


> PatMan , where do you live and how deep is your well ?


I have a very shallow well. Only 47 feet. I live in Mighigan so I have great lake water. I don't have my test report in front of me, but when i had it tested it showed no herbicdes, no pesticides, copper, zinc, barium, and some other stuff. I could have done further testing but I saw no need to spend more money when just switching to distilled water helped.Along with going with distilled drinking water and changed my shower schedule to every other day (unless I really need one) to reduce absobing toxins through the skin by 1/2.I can't say that my water is the cause of my problems, I think it probably added to my problems to help create the perfect IBD storm.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

PatMan , that is a very shallow well you have at 47 feet.Good to hear things haven't been detected.Test it yearly atleast.I do it 2 times a year. My husband said we can probably go to Once , every other year , since in 17 years it has had Nothing show up for consirn.If you have other alternatives to Tap and bottled water , try to use them.Mark , yes it is truely wonderfull to have this awesome water supply source.One man up here was actually selling this stuff.He made alot of money off of it.Shyanna , I don't blame you for not wanting to drink other water , the taste and smell can be sickening.As a tiny kid growing up on a Cattle Ranch , we had a water well , and it wasn't deep (85 ft) , and the smell and taste was enough to make you vomit. Alot of Egg smell / taste.With alot of good luck , No one will suffer any problems with their treated water source , BUT , the Potential is Out there.This is why I brought it to attention* as a possibility.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

They say even when you water your plants that your not suppose to use tap water that it is best to use distilled water. I think when some athletes are in strict training they tell them to drink distilled water.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Shyanna , This is why I brought this up for attention. There are hazzards that Do exist in drinking plant treated water.Hopefully , no one goes thru them by drinking there's.Growing up on a 10,000 Acre Herford Cattle Ranch , our cattle were watered with the well water , which tasted and smelled like eggs , even with filtration , they started to vomit and it even smelled of eggs.We ended up selling off the Cattle as we did not want to cause any inpurities in the meat. Nor did we want hundreds of thousands of dollars in Vet bills for ill cattle.Never in a million years would I drink Tap or Bottled water.Out of the 9 guy's that work for my husband at the water plant , 5 of them come up to my house monthly with 300 gallon water tanks so they can get my Glacier water.They won't even drink that stuff , as they know the information skinny behind most of it.Distilled water would be a better water source for many.It's just obtaining this stuff that can be difficult for folks.


----------

